# Space Marine Chapter project. [SMCP]



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

I was thinking after reading one of my white dwarfs.
How many Chapters/ Organisations/ Traitor legions/ Renegades are there, currently represented in official GW models/ fluff *AND* models that you as the reader of this article have built and painted.

So I’ve set myself a task witch with your help might be possible to complete, to the best of our combined ability.

Together i belive we will be able to create a databank. For new & old 40k players alike, Of every Space Marine chapter - offical and homebrew.

I’ve already started the list and currently have approx 200 Chapters/ Organisations/ Traitor legions/ Renegades/ etc represented. 

With a few rules I think its achievable.
Rules for submitting a chapter that is not already on the list:
1.Must submit a picture of at least 5 models
2.Must be fully painted, with chapter badge and banner if possible
3.Chapter name
4.Current status- Loyal, chaos, renegade, lost in the warp, destroyed, etc

Optional:
1.Page on the internet with all of the above. Includes WIP threads [+rep if you give link to a very good site]


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Below are all the known chapters that are/have exsisted, from *A - Z*

*A 33 chapters*
1.	Absolvers 
2.	Adulators
3.	Alpha Legion - Chaos Space Marines
4.	Angels Encarmine 
5.	Angels of Absolution 
6.	Angels of Damnation 
7.	Angels of Ecstasy - Chaos Space Marines [Sons of Ulthunas] 
8.	Angels of Fire 
9.	Angels of Flame - Chaos Space Marines 
10.	Angels of Fury
11.	Angels of Iron
12.	Angels of Penance
13.	Angels of Purgatory 
14.	Angels of Redemption 
15.	Angels of Repentance
16.	Angels of Retribution
17.	Angels of Vengeance
18.	Angels of Vigilance
19.	Angels Penitent 
20.	Angels Porphyr
21.	Angels Redeemed 
22.	Angels Repentant 
23.	Angels Resplendent 
24.	Angels Revenant 
25.	Angels Sanguine
26.	Angels Vermillion 
27.	Apocalypse Company - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
28.	Apostles of MinthRos - Chaos Space Marines 
29.	Astral Claws - Renegade chapters 
30.	Astral Knights 
31.	Aurora Chapter
32.	Avengers 
33.	Avenging Sons

*B 26 chapters*
1.	Beasts of Annihilation - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
2.	Benedictors 
3.	Betrayers of Pain - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
4.	Black Consuls 
5.	Black Dragons 
6.	Black Guard 
7.	Black Inculpators 
8.	Black Legion - Chaos Space Marines (Luna Wolves/Sons of Horus) 
9.	Black Talons 
10.	Black Templars 
11.	Black Wings
12.	Bleak Brotherhood - Chaos Space Marines or Renegade 
13.	Blood Angels 
14.	Blood Disciples - formerly Emperor's Wolves - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
15.	Blood Drinkers 
16.	Blood Gorgons - Chaos Space Marines 
17.	Blood Legion
18.	Blood Ravens
19.	Blood Swords
20.	Brazen Claws 
21.	Brazen Minotaurs
22.	Brazen Skulls
23.	Brothers of Darkness - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
24.	Brotherhood of a Thousand 
25.	Brotherhood of Blood - Chaos Space Marines 
26.	Brotherhood of Darkness - Chaos Space Marines

*C 16 chapters*
1.	Celebrants 
2.	Celestial Guard 
3.	Celestial Lions
4.	Charnel Guard 
5.	Children of Purgatos - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
6.	Claws of Lorek - Chaos Space Marines 
7.	Cleaved, The - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
8.	Company of Misery - Chaos Space Marines 
9.	Company of the Shadow - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
10.	Consecrators 
11.	Contenders 
12.	Crimson Castellans
13.	Crimson Fists
14.	Crimson Guard
15.	Crimson Paladins
16.	Crusaders 

*D 28 chpaters*
1.	The Damned Company of Lord Caustos - Renegade chapters 
2.	Dark Angels 
3.	Dark Crusaders 
4.	Dark Brotherhood
5.	Dark Eagles 
6.	Dark Hands 
7.	Dark Hunters 
8.	Dark Sons 
9.	Dark Tusks - Renegade chapters 
10.	Death Eagles 
11.	Death Falcons - (see:Company of the Shadow) 
12.	Death Guard - Chaos Space Marines 
13.	Death Knights 
14.	Death Shadows - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
15.	Death Spectres 
16.	Death Strike 
17.	Deathmongers - Renegade chapter
18.	Deathwatch (Space Marine organization, Ordo Xenos) 
19.	Desert Lions
20.	Destroyers 
21.	Dictators 
22.	Disciples of Caliban 
23.	Disciples of Destruction - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
24.	Doom Eagles 
25.	Doom Legion 
26.	Doom Warriors 
27.	Dragon Lords 
28.	Dragon Warriors - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 

*E 18 chapters*
1.	Eagle Warriors 
2.	Emperor's Children - Chaos Space Marines 
3.	Emperor's Hands 
4.	Emperor's Hawks 
5.	Emperor's Shadows 
6.	Emperor's Spears 
7.	Emperor's Storm 
8.	Emperor's Swords (Destroyed) 
9.	Emperor's Warbringers 
10.	Emperor's Wolves 
11.	Espandors 
12.	Excoriators
13.	Excubants 
14.	Execrators
15.	Executioners 
16.	Exemplars 
17.	Exorcists - Grey Knight Successors
18.	Extinction Angels - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 

*F 10 chapters*
1.	Fire Angels 
2.	Fire Claws (Relictors) 
3.	Fire Hawks 
4.	Fire Lords 
5.	Fire Reavers - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
6.	Flame Eagles 
7.	Flame Falcons - Renegade chapters 
8.	Flawless Host, The - Chaos Space Marines
9.	Flesh Eaters 
10.	Flesh Tearers 

*G 7 chapters*
1.	Genesis (Genesis Chapter) 
2.	Golden Halos 
3.	Golden Gryphons 
4.	Grey Knights 
5.	Grey Slayers
6.	Grief Bringers 
7.	Guardians of the Covenant 

*H 13 chapters*
1.	Hakanor's Reavers - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
2.	Halo Brethren 
3.	Halo Dragons 
4.	Hammers of Dorn 
5.	Hammers of Retribution
6.	Harbingers
7.	Hawk Lords
8.	Heralds of Vengeance 
9.	Heralds of Ultramar 
10.	Honoured Sons
11.	Hospitallers
12.	Hounds of Demos 
13.	Howling Griffons

*I 22 chapters*
1.	Imperial Castellans
2.	Imperial Fists 
3.	Imperial Harbingers 
4.	Imperial Hawks 
5.	Imperial Paladins
6.	Imperial Stars 
7.	Imperial Talons 
8.	Inceptors 
9.	Inculcators 
10.	Interceptors
11.	Invaders 
12.	Invictors 
13.	Inviolators
14.	Iron Champions 
15.	Iron Crusaders 
16.	Iron Fists 
17.	Iron Hands 
18.	Iron Hearts 
19.	Iron Knights 
20.	Iron Lords 
21.	Iron Snakes 
22.	Iron Warriors - Chaos Space Marines 

*J*
There are no known chapters beginning with 'J'. 

*K 5 chapters*
1.	Killmongers - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
2.	Knights of Blood - Renegade chapters 
3.	Knights of Eternity (Destroyed) 
4.	Knights of Gryphonne 
5.	Knights of the Raven 

*L 9 chapters*
1.	Lamenters(Lamentors)
2. Legio Custodes
3.	Legion of the Damned 
4.	Legion of Night 
5.	Libators 
6.	Liberators
7.	Lion Warriors 
8.	Lords of Decay - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
9.	Luna Wolves (Sons of Horus, Black Legion) - Chaos Space Marines 


*M 12 chapters*
1.	Mantis Legion (Mantis Warriors) 
2.	Marauders 
3.	Marines Errant 
4.	Marines Errantor
5.	Marines Exemplar
6.	Marines Malevolent (Malevolent) 
7.	Masters of Protelus 
8.	Marines Vigilant 
9.	Mentor Legion (Mentors) 
10.	Metamarines 
11.	Minotaurs 
12.	Mortifactors 

*N 7 chapters*
1.	Nemesis 
2.	Night Hawks 
3.	Night Lords - Chaos Space Marines 
4.	Night Stalkers - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
5.	Night Watch 
6.	Nightkillers - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
7.	Novamarines 

*O 3chapters*
1.	Oblators 
2.	Omega Marines 
3.	Oracles of Change - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 

*P 9 chapters*
1.	Panthers 
2.	Patriarchs of Ulixis 
3.	Penitents 
4.	Praetors of Orpheus 
5.	Punishers - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
6.	Purgators 
7.	Purge, The - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
8.	Purple Stars 
9.	Pyre, The - Renegade chapters 

*Q *
No known chapters starting with 'Q'. 

*R 23 chapters*
1.	Rainbow Warriors 
2.	Rampagers 
3.	Raptors (also Raptor Legion) 
4.	Ravagers 
5.	Raven Guard 
6.	Reborn, The - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
7.	Reclaimers 
8.	Red Corsairs (Tiger Claws, Astral Claws) - Renegade chapters 
9.	Redeemed
10.	Redeemers
11.	Redemptors 
12.	Red Hunters 
13.	Red Legion
14.	Red Scorpions 
15.	Red Talons 
16.	Red Templars
17.	Red Wings 
18.	Red Wolves
19.	Relictors - Renegade chapters
20.	Reparators
21.	Retractors
22.	Revilers 
23.	Rhetors 

*S 45 chapters*
1.	Sable Swords 
2.	Salamanders 
3.	Sanctified, The - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade Chapters 
4.	Scythes of the Emperor 
5.	Scourged, The - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
6.	Silver Eagles 
7.	Silver Guard 
8.	Silver Guards - Renegade Chapters 
9.	Silver Skulls 
10.	Skull Bearers 
11.	Skull Takers - formerly Beserkers of Kharadon - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
12.	Sky Sentinels 
13.	Skyrar's Dark Wolves - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade Chapters 
14.	Sons of Antaeus
15.	Sons of Gideon 
16.	Sons of Guilliman 
17.	Sons of Hate - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
18.	Sons of Horus - Chaos Space Marines 
19.	Sons of Malice - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
20.	Sons of Medusa 
21.	Sons of Orar 
22.	Sons of Vengeance - Renegade Chapters 
23.	Soul Drinkers - Renegade chapters 
24.	Space Sharks 
25.	Space Wolves
26.	Star Dragons 
27.	Star Leopards 
28.	Star Phantoms
29.	Star Scorpions 
30.	Steel Brethren - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade Chapters 
31.	Steel Cobras - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
32.	Steel Confessors 
33.	Stone Gauntlets 
34.	Stone Hearts
35.	Storm Callers 
36.	Storm Falcons
37.	Storm Giants
38.	Storm Hawks
39.	Storm Lords
40.	Storm Wardens
41.	Storm Warriors
42.	Storm Wings 
43.	Subjugators 
44.	Supplicators 
45.	Swords of Khargoth - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade Chapters 

*T 11 chapters*
1.	Tarantulas
2.	Tauran
3.	Tempestors
4.	Terror Tigers
5.	Thousand Sons - Chaos Space Marines
6.	Thunder Barons 
7.	Tiger Claws (Astral Claws, Red Corsairs) - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
8.	Tigers Argent 
9.	Tormented 
10.	Tormentors
11.	Tributors

*U 1 chapter*
1.	Ultramarines

*V 7 chapters*
1.	Valedictors 
2.	Venerators - possibly lost during the 5th Black Crusade 
3.	Venerators of Osiron 
4.	Victors 
5.	Vindicators 
6.	Violators1 - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
7.	Vorpal Swords 

*W 17 chapters*
1.	War Bearers 
2.	Warhawks - possibly lost during the 5th Black Crusade 
3.	Warmongers 
4.	Warp Ghosts - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
5.	Warrior Adepts 
6.	Warriors of Aggannor - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade chapters 
7.	Warriors of Mayhem - Chaos Space Marines/Renegade Chapters 
8.	Warriors Tempest 
9.	White Consuls 
10.	White Minotaurs 
11.	White Panthers 
12.	White Scars 
13.	White Templars 
14.	Widowmakers
15.	Wolf Brothers
16.	Word Bearers - Chaos Space Marines 
17.	World Eaters - Chaos Space Marines

*X, Y, Z *
There are no known chapters starting with 'X', 'Y' or 'Z'.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Legio Custodes
Current status- Loyal
Home world- Terra


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*Imperial Fists*

Imperial Fists

Current Status: Loyal

Primarch: Rogal Dorn

Homeworld: Terra

Chapter Master: Vladamir Pugh


----------

